# My Install Today,,, What Morons!!!



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Well the 28th finally got here. My 622 has been here for 2 weeks and the wait has been killing me. 

I have a 508 in the bedroom that is a keeper and a 6000 in the TV room that I'm replacing with the 622. I ordered through a tech on the 3rd. I signed up for the HD-Silver w/Locals and the Korean pack. Was told I was getting a Dish1000 with a DPP44 since since my old Dish500 would be used for the 148 bird.

Well the installer showed up today with a Dish500 and a DP34 for the 148 bird. NO Dish1000 and NO DPP44 on his truck.

His work order clearly stated that he was installing a 622 and a single dish for the 148. My subscription was the HD-Silver w/Locals and the Korean Pack.

I asked him how he planned to do this without a Dish1000 and DPP44. He told me he never reads the whole work order, just the parts list needed. I told him that if he had looked at the work order he would have noticed his parts list was WRONG !!!

He said he would be out in the morning with the right parts. Sure,

WHAT MORONS !!!:nono2:


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Its experiences like this that made me decide to buy and install my own 2nd satellite dish for the 129 bird, well before my 622 installation date of March 15th. 

1) I will find out if I can get a good enough signal on 129 (with my 501) before telling them whether or not I want the Metal HD pack. I'm in California and 129 reception is problematic for many here. If I can't get 129, I'll avoid Dish's $10 service downgrade charge if I have to switch back to AT180.

2) I can peak the 2nd dish for the 129 sat by itself, without having to mess with my current 110/119 reception (which has been perfect for years).

3) The Dish installer will probably not come with the right Dish / DP44 switch anyway, so I'll probably avoid an installation delay.

4) I like antennas and DIY projects.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

My install was scheduled for 2/25 PM. I called 2/24 PM to verify all was good to go. Yup! 4PM on 2.25 and no installer. I call and find out I was rescheduled to 3/4 PM. No call, nada. The reason was "lack of equipment". What specifically wasn't communicated to E*, just "lack of equpment". So I said that I had the 622 for nearly 2 weeks now figuring that was it. After 45 minutes on the phone I was rescheduled for yesterday, 2/27 PM. 3:20 the installer shows up. No DPP44. He says that they're on "national backorder" and he's no idea when they'll be available. I call E*, livid that this is the 2nd 5 hour window that I've wasted. I'm told - "we can reschedule - when would be a good time?". I ask when will a 44 be available... pause... "can't say". So why reschedule and have me sit here again waiting only to be in the same boat? Why not ship me the 44 and when it arrives I'll call for an install? E* says that the only way they'll ship me the 44 is if the installer closes the work order. How can the work order be closed if the install can't be completed? 45 minutes on the phone, nowhere... The installer takes off leaving me to deal with E*. Can't blame him...

I called E* again about 15 minutes after the installer left, calmed down and all. I'm stuck with repeating install dates with the "hope" that someone will call prior to my install window with word on the availability of the 44. "Hope" is the primary key here. My next window is 3/6 AM. I'll be calling them on 3/3 & 3/4. 

Honestly I would LOVE to tell E* right where to go - but I just have to have this so I am stuck putting up with incompetence and lousy service even before I have hte service. 

Superdish 121 and 500 to 61.5 with 622 & 625. A lousy 44 switch is holding up the whole deal and no one can tell me when they'll be available. Too many others on this board have had no problems with their installs, 44 and all. So where are all the 44's???


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

One is at my house.Called 2/1 and installed 2/6.


----------



## LongDukDong (Nov 16, 2005)

Cannondave,

I had a similar experience. I ordered HD Bronze with locals and Korean Pack. I asked about DPP44 and installer said they don't carry those because they cost $250. Since I already had two dishes, installer moved the dishes so I would get HD on 61.5 and 110, Korean pack on 61.5, and locals on 119. He changed out the LNBs and installed DP34. When I called to active my Bronze package, that's when I found out my problem. Tech CSR said I would not be receiving HD locals (Los Angeles) because I had no dish pointing to 129 and I needed a 1000. Locals in HD are more important to me than the Voom channels. What was the installer thinking by not getting me the 129 signal? I had to make several phone calls to get this problem resolved and even had a CSR tell me that I had to pay extra for the 1000. The installer is scheduled to come back tomorrow to install 1000 and DPP44. I am going to keep one of the 500s to be dedicated to 129 as I have been reading about the 1000 getting low signal strength from 129 in L.A. From what I understand, you only need DPP44 is you need to get signals from 4 satellites, as in my case, but DP34 is fine if you only need to signals from 3 sats. The Korean Pak is available on 148, 61.5, and 121. 

LDD


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

LongDukDong said:


> Cannondave,
> 
> From what I understand, you only need DPP44 is you need to get signals from 4 satellites, as in my case, but DP34 is fine if you only need to signals from 3 sats. The Korean Pak is available on 148, 61.5, and 121.
> 
> LDD


I need the DPP44 for 4 satts, I can't see the 61.5 bird from my house so I have to go with the 148.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

In my case I want/need SPT (Portuguese). It's only on 121. Thus here in the north east I need the 121 Superdish. For the HD's I need 61.5. That's 4 sat's. Perhaps if the wait for a 44 is long enough, one day they'll put SPT on something other than 121 or mirror the HD's on something other than 61.5. Then I'll be all set with the 34...


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

I had dish 1000 installed with a dpp44, but they forgot the 622 which CSR said the installer would bring haha. So when I finally got my 622 called them and next installer removed the 44 and put a 31 or 34 I'm not sure he said I didn't need 44.

I have a 625 and 622 somehow they worked without 44. good luck


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

You're looking at 3 or less birds. The 44 is needed to look at 4 birds. In my case I need 61.5, 110, 119 & 121 to get all the programming requested. There's no other choice other than to delete some programming...


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Well he showed up this morning with all the right parts. He mounted the 1000 and hooked up the 44 while I connected the 622. Everything works  

I'm not real happy with my sig. levels with the 1000, but I'll play with it next week.

LOVE the 622,,, I'm a happy camper so far


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Canondave said:


> I'm not real happy with my sig. levels with the 1000, but I'll play with it next week.
> 
> LOVE the 622,,, I'm a happy camper so far


What are your sig levels currently on 129? I'm up here in Denver tinkering around with a dish for 110/119/129 while waiting for my 622 to arrive.

I'm getting from low to mid 60's on some transponders, to low 80's on others.


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm only getting mid 50's to low 60's on 129. He played with it for about an hour to get that.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Canondave said:


> I'm only getting mid 50's to low 60's on 129. He played with it for about an hour to get that.


Dish advanced tech support told me that the best they've seen for 129 is 65-70.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, dave. I had to compromise 110 quite a bit to even get those numbers on 129. Course 110 is stronger to begin with so thats where I've left it for now.

At the moment thats just measuring with a 211. If it werent for getting a 622 and wanting access to the HD Locals (not for mere viewing purposes but for recording since it only has 1 OTA tuner), I'd just use 110/119 and 61.5 instead since I get a killer signal from 61.5 as it stands.

If need be I may just use that 61.5 dish for 129 alone and just go with 110/119 on the other. Once I get 129 I dont really care about 61.5 anymore. Even though I've always gotten the CBS HD feed from it (and of course HBO/SHO HD once upon a time), I dont really need it.

Not only am I worried about weather fade with low signals but I'm not so sure some of the 622 reboots I've read about arent because of low signal strengths at a given time.. be it either sat or OTA.

Anyway, we shall see.


----------

